# Online store front



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

I wanted to find a website that would help me with discounts, inventory, payments , I was really interested in bigcartel.com but are their a other good sites out their?


----------



## guero71 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've used Bigcartel before. I have no complaints. Their price is very reasonable.


----------



## martinjr86 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to like bigcartel, but now a days it won't make your brand stand out, since so many generic clothing lines are using it. if you are a small brand with a few designs go with wordpress & a shopping cart plugin or if you are trying to sell 30+ designs go with 3dcart


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll check them out what you think bout fatcow


----------



## XBM (Jul 2, 2012)

I have experience with lots of installed shopping carts (X-Cart, CS-Cart, OSCommerce, and countless others). Correct me if I'm wrong but I am guessing you haven't spent much time doing web design since you are looking at e-commerce services. While I don't have any experience with any of them directly, here are a couple that some of my clients seem happy with:

https://www.bigcommerce.com/

Shopping Cart & Ecommerce Software - 1ShoppingCart.com

Ecommerce Software, Online Store Builder, Website Store Hosting Solution- Free 30 Day Trial by Shopify.


----------



## CCClothing (Apr 1, 2011)

To start off you best bet is to go with Big Cartel and start off with their $9.99 package. It's cheap, and you of course can use your own domain, discount codes, etc. 

Check them out.


----------



## LDN by E N D Z (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

I use Mal's E-Commerce its free and very easy to set up...


----------



## AnthemsAnchors (Apr 8, 2011)

Check out storenvy. Free and awesome. You can do discounts, inventory, just about everything. It's beautiful.


----------



## SpankD (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe check out getshopped.org. They have a lot of upgrades you can get, and it plugs into wordpress. If you have some website design experience you can get a really nice custom site set up. It has a bunch of options and tracking features. I use them, but make sure you always backup your database, and put it somewhere safe. With wordpress one upgrade that's not compatible with another plug-in can potentially wipe out your site. Happened to me last week and I had to rebuild from scratch.


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Wordpress started out really rough for me, but now its just amazing. WooCommerce can literally do anything you need it to do. Some small issues occasionally arise, but they can always be fixed with some simple one-time coding. You can handle inventory, discounts, coupons, product variations, take payments from pretty much any service (most at an extra one-time fee), and everything is customizeable with html and css if you know anything about coding. Theres also a whole encyclopedia that has almost any information you would need for support/other info available on their website. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bnmprinting (Aug 1, 2012)

3Dcart is great! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using T-Shirt Forums


----------

